# Headstones, Markers, Mausoleums and Monuments



## Hauntiholik

I was going to put this thread in Off Topic but it can be such and inspiration for props it might as well go here.

If you like taking pictures of headstones, grave markers, mausoleums or monuments or find an interesting one on the web, go ahead and post them here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I love this one. It's called "Kiss of Death" from Poble Nou Cemetery, Barcelona.









cemetery du Père Lachaise


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooooh, nice headstones!

Here's a link to my thread with slideshows of tombstone pictures we took in Gettysburg a couple years ago:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24582&highlight=Gettysburg


----------



## Spooky1

Great idea for a thread, Haunti!

IMG_4387 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## steveshauntedyard




----------



## scareme

Here is a cemetery we visited in Ireland.

The entrance/exit to the cemetery.









The older of the two churches there.


















The newer church, still several hundred years old.


----------



## scareme




----------



## scareme




----------



## The_Caretaker

Nice shots I have been thinking of doing an old ruin in my cemetery of a church/chapel


----------



## scareme

Here are some pictures from the cemetery where my family is buried. I think the idea for some people must be, the higher the tombstone, the closer to heaven.

I was looking for inspiration, and thought the flowers were pretty.









I love the lamb ones. I think I'd like my stone to be a lamb.


















I'm not sure what this was, but liked the cross, anchor and scroll work on a pile of rocks(?)









Some of my family.


----------



## scareme

I took several shots of this one for detail. I found it interesting, for a teacher, from her students.


----------



## scareme

This one was carved like a tree.



















A dove on the crook of the tree.


----------



## scareme

Detail


----------



## scareme

Celtic


----------



## scareme

Mausoleums




























My grandparents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for posting those shots, Scareme! The teacher stone is so beautiful.


----------



## fontgeek

Nice photos.
I'm guessing that the second to the last image here was caked in mineral deposits, guano, or maybe the stone was white that was then coated with something to make it appear like granite. Curious.

Historically, the bigger the stone, the higher the ranking/esteem one was held in, whether it was by them selves or by their family and community. Also, the families showed their wealth and social standing by how large and how fancy the stones or markers were.
Fancy stones, especially in the 1800's and earlier, were more of a rarity than the standard. For every stone you see from that age, there were probably a thousand markers that had been made of wood, now long turned to dust.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That's Glendalough in Wicklow! I've been there! Incredible the sense of history in a place like that. I'll have to dig up some of my photos from the Rock of Cashel - lots of great celtic crosses there.


----------



## deadSusan

Thanks for the pictures. I always like the monuments that have draped figures or draped cloth. I had not seen Spooky1's figure on the internet. It is very beautiful. I also like the stones carved like tree trunks. I looked the tree trunks up one time, since they seem to be common. I guess some of them belong to a fraternal organization, like the Oddfellows or something like that. (The deceased, not the stone.)


----------



## scareme

Uruk-Hai said:


> That's Glendalough in Wicklow! I've been there! Incredible the sense of history in a place like that. I'll have to dig up some of my photos from the Rock of Cashel - lots of great celtic crosses there.


You're right. That place was so rich with history. And so beautiful. I'd love to see your pictures.



deadSusan said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I always like the monuments that have draped figures or draped cloth. I had not seen Spooky1's figure on the internet. It is very beautiful. I also like the stones carved like tree trunks. I looked the tree trunks up one time, since they seem to be common. I guess some of them belong to a fraternal organization, like the Oddfellows or something like that. (The deceased, not the stone.)


I know what you mean about the symbols on the tombstones. I noticed this hand with the finger pointing up. I suppose it means in reference to heaven. But usually, if it's religious, the hands are folded, fingers pointed to heaven. With Oddfellows, the hand is open, meaning open and giving, usually with a heart in the palm. Or it could be pointing to the Latin word on the ribbon above it. Has anyone else ever seen this symbol, or know what it means. 









Something I noticed on this picture. The doorknob has been removed. As ornate as the rest of the door is, I would have loved to see what the doorknob looked like. I wonder if they took it off to keep people out, or to keep something in. And why was the knocker part removed? Someone didn't want to be disturbed before sundown?


----------



## fontgeek

There are a couple of books, or were, that explained the trends and symbols commonly used on monuments. They might be worth looking for.


----------



## Abunai

Hauntiholik said:


> I love this one. It's called "Kiss of Death" from Poble Nou Cemetery, Barcelona.


Ohhh!
That's bad a$$! (Can I say that here?)


----------



## highbury

A perfect thread!! I have literally hundreds of photos from my local cemeteries, but here is one of my favorites.










A very nondescript, yet infamous tombstone. The only epitaph is the name "McGovrn." No first name, no date of birth, no date of death. Only a few odd symbols on the sides. Notice the blackened, damaged top portion of the stone? Local legend says that this tombstone has been repeatedly struck by lightning over the years. The cause? The person entombed here is a condemned witch! I have also heard that if the tombstone gets struck again and the stone is destroyed, the witch will be freed from her curse and will come back for her revenge...


----------



## scareme

highbury said:


> A perfect thread!! I have literally hundreds of photos from my local cemeteries, but here is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very nondescript, yet infamous tombstone. The only epitaph is the name "McGovrn." No first name, no date of birth, no date of death. Only a few odd symbols on the sides. Notice the blackened, damaged top portion of the stone? Local legend says that this tombstone has been repeatedly struck by lightning over the years. The cause? The person entombed here is a condemned witch! I have also heard that if the tombstone gets struck again and the stone is destroyed, the witch will be freed from her curse and will come back for her revenge...


WOW! That is too cool. Where is this at? Is the cemetery a consecrated one? I'm so glad you found this thread too. Haunti started it over two years ago, and I was beginning to think it was my own private thread. I just keep posting away. I would love to see that you have. I'm addicted to this stuff. When we go on vacation, I have to find the closest cemetery. And I've never seen a witches grave.



Abunai said:


> Ohhh!
> That's bad a$$! (Can I say that here?)


You can, but you'll go to hell. We're talking cemeteries, they're like churches. Just kidding. I agree with you.



fontgeek said:


> There are a couple of books, or were, that explained the trends and symbols commonly used on monuments. They might be worth looking for.


Can I tell you I love you? I just looked the symbol up, and OMG. There is a language on those stones. I'm going to pick up one of those books, and now when I hit the cemeteries, I'll know what the stones are telling me. For instance, an ax or scythe on the stone means their life was cut short, or they died suddenly. How cool to know that. And the branches coming out of the tree represent family members, that may also be buried there.


----------



## tjc67

The tree trunk can also represent a group called 'Wooodmen of the World'

http://www.graveaddiction.com/symbol.html


> Usually marks the graves of Woodmen of the World members. Also, they usually contain other symbols such as anchors, lilies, vines, etc. Broken braches on the tree symbolize a life cut short.


 Funny thing is I grew up in Omaha and often saw the Woodman tower but never knew that it started from a fraternal group.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah, I see the Woodmen stones all over the place around here.


----------



## fontgeek

highbury said:


> A perfect thread!! I have literally hundreds of photos from my local cemeteries, but here is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very nondescript, yet infamous tombstone. The only epitaph is the name "McGovrn." No first name, no date of birth, no date of death. Only a few odd symbols on the sides. Notice the blackened, damaged top portion of the stone? Local legend says that this tombstone has been repeatedly struck by lightning over the years. The cause? The person entombed here is a condemned witch! I have also heard that if the tombstone gets struck again and the stone is destroyed, the witch will be freed from her curse and will come back for her revenge...


An interesting story, but I can see some major holes in the logic.
If he/she was a condemned witch, A> I don't think they would have buried him/her in the communal cemetery. B> I can't see them erecting a stone or monument for them. C> If they did raise a stone or monument it would probably have a message against witchcraft. It's more likely someone who was considered a pillar in society, even if was just local society. Hence the pillar or plinth in the monument itself. D> I can't see anyone putting out he money for a monument of any kind much less one as large as this one.

I know it's not your story, just something you've heard.

There are Christian symbols on the facets of the base, and it appears that there was another area that probably had an epitaph on it that's been worn away.


----------



## highbury

fontgeek said:


> An interesting story, but I can see some major holes in the logic.
> If he/she was a condemned witch, A> I don't think they would have buried him/her in the communal cemetery. B> I can't see them erecting a stone or monument for them. C> If they did raise a stone or monument it would probably have a message against witchcraft. It's more likely someone who was considered a pillar in society, even if was just local society. Hence the pillar or plinth in the monument itself. D> I can't see anyone putting out he money for a monument of any kind much less one as large as this one.
> 
> I know it's not your story, just something you've heard.
> 
> There are Christian symbols on the facets of the base, and it appears that there was another area that probably had an epitaph on it that's been worn away.


Fontgeek, you're no fun!! 

I heard the story about the lightning strike releasing the witch when I was about 12 years old. The rest of the legend is well documented in the area, and while your points are completely valid, I think the story continues on simply because it's scary and fun. It's a local tale that would more than likely be debunked if any concrete research was actually done on it.

Scareme, this tombstone is located at the Cedar Grove Cemetery in Peninsula, Ohio. You can see the rest of my photos from that cemetery here. There are a lot of really great old, weathered tombstones there.


----------



## Hairazor

Highbury, those pictures of the cemetery are great! I like how trees are grown up around one of the stones. I for one choose to embrace your McGovrn marker story!


----------



## jaege

Its amazing the monuments that the living raise to the dead. Regardless of what your beliefs are regarding an afterlife, these folks are well beyond caring. But they are cool looking affairs.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, this is a great thread. I will be back to spend lots of time here.


----------



## deadSusan

Thanks tjc67. I had forgotten the specific name for the organization.


----------



## tjc67

This thread makes me feel less weird about scoping out cemeteries for prop ideas now.:ninja:


----------



## highbury

Here are a couple of photos from Old Tallmadge Cemetery, shot back in October:


----------



## scareme

Love the ivy draped mausoleum. Why are the stones dark? Is it the material they are made of? They look spooky.


----------



## fontgeek

"Why are the stones dark?"
Probably a combination of things, mold, mildew, dirt, smog, and yes, the stone itself.
Some stones are much more porous than others, that porosity lets/makes them hold more dirt and moisture, making the stain and darken like the stones you see in the photo.
While many of us idealize headstones, thinking of beautiful marbles and granites, the reality is most stones were made stones and materials harvested locally. Only the wealthy could afford to import the more exotic stuff.


----------



## scareme

I saw some stones from around Bios way. and they are dark too. He said because of the pollution in that area. But I see by highbury, some are light, and some are dark. So it makes me think of the porous material of the stone. And I thought about what you had said, about the majority of the markers being made of wood. So what we see is probably a fraction of the markers that were.


----------



## highbury

I believe the material used for those darkened stones is Sandstone. Very porous and gritty. If you look closely, the light areas are where the outer edges of the stone have actually worn away.


----------



## dommyboy

Any good ideas for securing these bad boys in the ground? I live in an area where it's not uncommon for 40+ mph winds. Last year I rubber cemented about a foot of steel pipe up the headstones I made (which were out of styrofoam) and got the poles about 2 feet into the ground. While good, rubber cement with particle-like styrofoam may not last long. Maybe Velcro with the poles onto the back of the tombstone? I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Abunai

dommyboy,

There is a thread on another forum discussing this.

One good method to secure headstones is to embed a couple of pieces of 1/2" PVC within the headstones, driving a couple of pieces of rebar into the ground, and sliding the PVC over the rebar.

Here is a link to one of the posts on the thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/134462-help-styrofoam-tombstones-3.html#21

The guy in that post only uses 1 piece of PVC and one piece of rebar. I use two, as I am in a high wind area, like you, and two anchor points keep the tombstone from twisting or spinning in the wind.


----------



## scareme

A couple of circuses over winter in Hugo, Oklahoma. Since it's the only sense of home some of these people have, it's where they are buried. A part of the cemetery is for them. There are a lot of cool tombstones. We took a trip down there a couple of weeks ago. I wobbled around with my walker, while Rick took pictures.


----------



## scareme

There are more in my album.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1762


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love those - so unique!


----------



## Hairazor

Great pics Scareme, says a lot in a few words


----------



## scareme

I'm glad you enjoy them. There are more in my album. Did you check them out?

Does any one know anything about the coins on this tombstone?


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> Does any one know anything about the coins on this tombstone?


Leaving a coin is a symbol of remembrance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I'm glad you enjoy them. There are more in my album. Did you check them out?


Yes, I did - never miss a chance to look at pictures of tombstones My favorite is the one that looks like a wagon wheel.


----------



## sanityassassin

*Oakland Cemetery in Atlanta, GA*

Here are a few of the photos I took at Oakland Cemetery in Atlanta a few years ago. It is an amazing place and if you are ever in Atlanta it is definitely worth visiting for a few hours. Also there is a restaurant across the street called 6 feet under and you can sit out on the balcony overlooking the cemetery while you eat and/or drink.
Oakland Cemetery by xsforis1 | Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Gorgeous! I wish modern cemeteries were into funerary art instead of "we have five styles of stones you can pick from".

Is it just me, or is that one statue missing its head?


----------



## Hairazor

I too wonder about the "headless" statue. And the stained glass in the mausoleum is striking.


----------



## fontgeek

Roxy, it's not so much the cemetery as it is the choice (and available funds) of the person buying the stones, also, until fairly recently, stones were quarried from local sources, and not all stone lends it self to fine sculpting. But like you, I wish that there was more of the fine art being used in modern cemeteries.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually cemeteries can dictate what type of stones, etc. are allowed. Some are strict some not so. I know of at least one cemetery that only allows headstones flush with the ground so they can be mowed over for a uniform look.


----------



## scareme

Wow, those Oakland tombstones are impressive. They say you can't take it with you. But you can sure let the people left behind know just how much you were worth. Hairazor, we have a cemetery around here where the headstones have to be flat for mowing. Such a boring looking place. 

I've always loved looking through old cemeteries. When I was 12 and visiting a great aunt, I went exploring at a cemetery near her house. Among the old stones was a headstone for a beloved parakeet, from the late 1800s. The stone was the same size as all the others. I would have thought it would have been smaller. I've never again seen a animal buried in a human cemetery. I wonder if this happened often.


----------



## sanityassassin

I also have some photos from a local pet cemetery that I will try to dig up.


----------



## scareme

This was a people cemetery, with a bird buried in it. I was raised with the idea cemeteries were consecrated ground and animals and sinners were not allowed to be buried there. I figured I'd end up in the garden, heathen that I am. :devil:


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW!!! Love this thread! Such beautiful stones. 

Another hobby of mine is genealogy, so I creep around cemeteries looking for my dead kin. It is so relaxing/ peaceful.  More than anything, I wish one of my dead ancestors would pay me a ghostly visit while I'm out there. ... I have questions.... 

Thanks, y'all, for sharing the photos.


----------



## Mistress Macabre

I love walking in graveyards. It's kind of peaceful and sad at the same time! I recently visited one that had soldiers from the civil war. The oldest cemetery in WV.


----------



## equi_design

*Inspiration: Old, Real Cemetery Tombstones*

Heya fellow haunters,

On a recent road trip, we stumbled upon a tiny, and very old, cemetery. I snapped a few photographs in hopes that fellow haunters may also glean inspiration. The older cemeteries have such unique typography, intricate symbols, interesting shapes, aging & wear patterns, and even different moss & lichen varieties.

This particular cemetery is just outside of Franklin, Tennessee.

￼









You can view the rest of the photographs in my album here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1773

Stay spooky y'all,
Jami of Kimber Hollow


----------



## Hsnopi

fantastic! Thansk!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for sharing that.

I was out taking photos in a city cemetery and this guy comes up asks what I was doing.
I didnt want to have to explain props and haunts and Halloween.
I was tempted to say I was looking for ghosts.
I ended up telling that I studied how tombstone designs changed over the years.
And was doing it for a history class at the University there.
Anyway, he was happy although a bit bewildered and went away, leaving me walk around an take photos in peace. A little white lye yes, but at least he didnt go call the police. And you know how they can be about some things.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I found this and it may be of some use.

https://www.gravestonestudies.org/knowledge-center/faq-s


----------



## rocknrude

Killer!


----------



## matrixmom

really interesting. We have a tiny tombstone cemetery in front of a local CVS of all places. Never went in there though.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

This would be a good idea for a thread. Post pics of old/historic bone yards.


----------



## deadSusan

I saw this one on a tour of the Fairmount Cemetery in Denver.


----------



## deadSusan

Don't you think she is lovely? (Sorry about the glare.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^She's beautiful!


----------



## tarpleyg

Bone Dancer said:


> Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> I was out taking photos in a city cemetery and this guy comes up asks what I was doing.
> I didnt want to have to explain props and haunts and Halloween.
> I was tempted to say I was looking for ghosts.
> I ended up telling that I studied how tombstone designs changed over the years.
> And was doing it for a history class at the University there.
> Anyway, he was happy although a bit bewildered and went away, leaving me walk around an take photos in peace. A little white lye yes, but at least he didnt go call the police. And you know how they can be about some things.


It's not a lie if the person asking is not entitled to the truth.


----------



## Dave Leppo

We stopped here during a trip a few years ago. I don't have access to my own photos, but this check out the pics. in this Wiki article.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleepy_Hollow_Cemetery


----------

